# Carnivorous pets?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I was looking forward to getting a tank of piranhas, and it was just a matter of choosing which to get. However now i can't due to the weight of the water and it would have to be upstairs. I then asked about getting a monitor or a tegu, because i now have the space. I need something that can eat a lot of meat. Tegus and monitors don't really eat enough. Is there any other type of reptiel or amphibian that eats alot of meat. Ideally a lizard i can keep in a group that will rip up the meat, but i don't know if such a thing exists. Can anyone suggest anything?

(ps i am starting falconry and there will be left over chicks etc that can't be re-frozen or kept long and i don't want to waste them, hence something that eats alot of meat.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I just want to make clear that i don't want a tegu JUST to eat meat, i have always liked them and have never had one because of the space needed.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Falconry, a wonderful pursuit...and one that will in all probability not leave you enough time to adequately take care of lizards. Training and hunting will take up volumes of time. I suggest you get a dog that isn't picky, maybe a bird dog, if you intend to hunt birds with the Harris hawk then you will not only have a companion to help clean up the waste food, you also would have a pointer for help in successful hunts with the hawk...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes a dog would be ideal, but i'm not allowed one. I really can't understand my dads logic, he thinks taking up falconry is a great idea, but a dog is too much trouble. A hawk take far more time and effort than a dog ever would, but he doesn't want it in the house. It is true that most/all my time will be dedicated to fallconry which is why i was thinking about something like a horned frog (pacman frog). They are easy to care for and don't need handling. I know they won't eat much per week (well they do for there size) but i could get lots of them (i have many spare tanks and heat pads. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

BTW most people don't realise but training a hawk is suprisingly fast, i won't go into details but it only takes a few weeks. 3-4 depending on the bird and falconer.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

pacman frogs are very cool









i would get a water monitor for something big and eats alot of meat though.... but thats just me


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i would get a water monitor for something big and eats alot of meat though.... but thats just me


 Like this one









They do get BIG,if you can house it,it eats tons,even at this size,very cool,have a leash for this little guy,he walks all over the place ......


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Realistically Wolf, I would say that you need to forgo the idea of something consuming your scraps.....a room full of amphibians is again not realistic in the aspect of how much time you would spend maintaining the enclosures......

Consider working toward understanding your bird, and work on being able to eventually get another bird or two under a master license, Harris hawks should be flown in castes anyway....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Savannah monitor. Mine eats whatever I give him whenever. He has ate turkey, ham, steak, shrimp, mice. I do not often feed him these. I only fed him these when my pet store was out of pinky's.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i think the most carnivoruos reptiles is the Komodo Dragon...
But difficult to keep, NOT for pet.

Carnivoro


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

where would i get a komodo if i wanted one?i have never seen them anywhere.i thought they had to be given as gifts from the gov. of indonesia or wherever they come from.i want one so i can have him tear apart my buddys pitbull haha


----------

